# How To Install Google Now on ICS - HP Touchpad



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

Google has released Jelly Bean source code, and CM10 development is underway, but while we are waiting, we can install Google Now, the new search tool from Jelly Bean onto our Ice Cream Sandwich Android device.

You will need to download the Velvet.apk file from here:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/j85otexnkoktfiv/Velvet.apk

As usual, you can discuss this and ask questions at the REVTV Website Forum:

http://www.reverendkyle.com


----------

